# New Fermenter Fridge Stc-1000 Question



## popmedium (5/4/12)

Hey lads!

I've done a bit of searching and couldn't find anything directly addressing this. I just got my chest freezer hooked up to an STC (thank you to a Sparky mate) and am testing it before I brew tomorrow. I want to ferment at 19C and so have the STC set to 19C and the differential set to +.3C.

The question I have is that when the fridge hits 19.3C the compressor kicks in in and then shuts down at 18.9C. However the fridge keeps cooling until about 16C. At the moment I have nothing in there and I'm assuming that with some thermal mass the swing won't be so big. I worry that 3C difference is too much.

Are my assumptions correct? Or should I be looking at setting different minimums/maximums.

Thanks!
Joel


----------



## Yob (5/4/12)

joel connolly said:


> Hey lads!
> 
> I've done a bit of searching and couldn't find anything directly addressing this. I just got my chest freezer hooked up to an STC (thank you to a Sparky mate) and am testing it before I brew tomorrow. I want to ferment at 19C and so have the STC set to 19C and the differential set to +.3C.
> 
> ...




+/- 0.3 is what I use unless cold conditioning (1'c in that instance... se to 2'c with 1'c swing allowed) in my fridges I rarely get much of an overshoot. 

If you have a heat side also plugged in it will just adjust it for you. 

I presume you will be reading the FV temp not the ambient so the swings will be less dramatic.

I havnt done so with freezers though...

Yob


----------



## popmedium (5/4/12)

iamozziyob said:


> +/- 0.3 is what I use unless cold conditioning (1'c in that instance... se to 2'c with 1'c swing allowed) in my fridges I rarely get much of an overshoot.
> 
> If you have a heat side also plugged in it will just adjust it for you.
> 
> ...



FV temp? Sorry mate I can't figure that out. I've read on here that it is more accurate if you have the probe in the fermenter. I'm workout out a way to do that as I glad wrap instead of put the lid on (long story but the fridge I bought is about 2mm off fitting my carboy in. Only seals with gladwrap  )

Joel


----------



## Yob (5/4/12)

not IN the fermenter mate, ON it...

bit of packing foam / wet suit / stubbie cooler as insulation against the ambient temps and elastic or an occy strap to keep it pressed firmly against the side of the FV... 

gladwrap is great for a lid.. I only use my lids when cleaning the FV's.. 

Yob


----------



## sponge (5/4/12)

Attach the probe to the side of the fermenter with an old stubby holder cut to size or something. I had mine sitting with blue tack and when the blue tack fell off, the variances in temperature were quite dramatic compared to the temperature of the FV 

Keeping track of the FV temp as opposed to the ambient air will make sure that the fermentation is kept within your set value. If your compressor kicks out at 18.9'C but the controller shows 16, id be assuming that the probe is just measuring the air around it as that will deviate quite a bit even after the compressor shuts off



Sponge


EDIT: Beaten to it by yob. Also, +1 with the glad wrap. just use it for fermenting and keep the lid to use with cleaning the FV and giving it a good shake.


----------



## QldKev (5/4/12)

joel connolly said:


> FV temp? Sorry mate I can't figure that out. I've read on here that it is more accurate if you have the probe in the fermenter. I'm workout out a way to do that as I glad wrap instead of put the lid on (long story but the fridge I bought is about 2mm off fitting my carboy in. Only seals with gladwrap  )
> 
> Joel




FV = fermenting vessel, ie fermenter


----------



## Wolfman (5/4/12)

I have 2 freezers that I use an have no trouble. I use to use a heater but now don't bother unless i'm doing a Saison or somthing that needs higher temps. I just duct tape the probe to the side of the FV. I use the rubber ring and some glad warp i like seeing whats going on inside the FV.

Wolfman


----------



## popmedium (5/4/12)

Thanks everyone! So to recap, I don't want the probe measuring the ambient air, or i do what i want to shield it to get more of an average reading. This can be achieved with a stubby cooler? Does that mean I - 

a) secure the probe to the side of the fermenter
B) cover the probe with the stubby cooler?

Do I cover it completely?

Sorry to be so daft. Some day I hope to be good enough to be able to offer advice instead of always asking for it 

Joel


----------



## sponge (5/4/12)

Both A and B

secure it to the side and insulate the outside of it from the ambient air.

Should give a much more accurate reading of whats happening inside the FV



Sponge


----------



## popmedium (5/4/12)

Nice! I'll do it and put up some photos so other n00bs don't have to ask 

Thanks again!

Joel


----------



## iralosavic (5/4/12)

sponge said:


> Both A and B
> 
> secure it to the side and insulate the outside of it from the ambient air.
> 
> ...



I do the same as most above, but in my own ghetto way. I get a 5cm square piece of stubbie holder tape it at the top and bottom (a full loop of tape around the fermenter/cube) and then I just slide the probe in under it from the bottom and slide it back out again when done fermenting.

I've taken temperature readings of the wort and compared with the probe reading and they've always been within 1c of each other. Considering this fix costs nothing, it's hard to justify anything more complicated/expensive.


----------



## QldKev (5/4/12)

I had to go out there to pour another beer, here ya go






QldKev


----------

